# Copier films Imac vers dd externe impossible



## alex37 (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous 


Voilà je suis débutant sur Mac depuis 1 mois. Venant d'acquérir un I mac 21'' Ox Lion Moutain, je n'arrive pas à transférer des films du Mac vers le Disque Dur externe. Avez-vous déjà eu le cas ? si oui quel est la manip afin de pouvoir les copier.


 Merci d'avance ​


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Juillet 2012)

C'est quoi tes films ( format) achetés ou ??? sans plus d'infos on va pas avancer


----------



## Wilde (29 Juillet 2012)

Quelles tailles font tes films en Go?
Ton DDE est formaté en quel... ben format?

Ola.


----------



## alex37 (29 Juillet 2012)

Des films téléchargés via Utorrent .avi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

Je suis désolé mais je ne m'y connait pas vraiment, le DD est habituellement sur Windows c'est un 2.5 je crois. Les films font environ 1go


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Juillet 2012)

Ah OK j'ai compris.... le problème ne vient pas de tes films MAIS de ton disque dur Externe ... qui doit être en NTFS ( format windows) or le mac ne sait pas nativement écrire sur un DD en NTFS il sait juste le lire

Deux solutions pour toi.

1) reformater le DD externe en EX-FAT comme cela mac osx ou windows peuvent lier et écrire sur le DD ( ex-fat format permettant l'écriture de fichiers suerieur à 4 Go) Re-formater signifie que tout ce qui est sur le DD sera effacer
2) acheter une logiciel permettant au mac d'écrire sur la partition en NTFS genre http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/


----------



## pouydu (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai également un soucis avec le visionnage de film 3D telechargés . Je souhaite les visionner depuis un DD EXTERNE TOSHIBA 1TO(format NTFS), je possède Paragon mais une fois les video transférée sur le DD, il m'est impossible de les regarder depuis ma TV. Les fichiers font entre 10 et 16Go. Je possède une TV Toshiba 3D qui lisait parfaitement les video 3D avant... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Décembre 2014)

Il faut je pense que le DD soit relié à la TV...


----------



## PO_ (29 Décembre 2014)

Le problème doit probablement venir du fait que la TV ne doit certainement pas reconnaître le format ex-FAT qui permet les fichiers supérieurs à 4 Go.

J'ai eu le coup avec une TV Philips Ambilight incapable de reconnaître ma clef USB 64 Go formatée en exFAT


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2014)

Non, le format exFAT se fiche de la taille des fichiers.

Et généralement les TV ne supportent pas le format NTFS, que le FAT32 qui est malheureusement limité 4 Go par taille de fichier.



pouydu a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai également un soucis avec le visionnage de film 3D telechargés . Je souhaite les...Je possède une TV Toshiba 3D qui lisait parfaitement les video 3D avant...



Avant quoi at avec quoi ?


alex37 a dit:


> 1) Des films téléchargés via Utorrent .avi
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------
> 
> 2) Je suis désolé mais je ne m'y connait pas vraiment, le DD est habituellement sur Windows c'est un 2.5 je crois. Les films font environ 1go


1) c'est bien le genre d'informations qu'il ne faut pas mentionner, relis la FAQ
2) par logiciel, c'est avec Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS _(logiciels payants)_


----------



## pouydu (1 Janvier 2015)

Les films que j'avait sur mon disque dur en config Windows passaient très bien sur la TV ... Et depuis que je l'ai formaté en FAT32 puis reformater NTFS , les video sont illisibles ...


----------



## adixya (1 Janvier 2015)

Au lieu de vous servir de disques durs externes, si votre télé est reliée à votre box internet, pourquoi vous n'installez pas serviio sur vos macs pour accéder à vos dossiers de films sur Mac ou Pc depuis la tele ? Je fais ça chez moi c'est parfois un peu capricieux quand on met à jour des fichiers mais ça finit toujours par marcher.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2015)

pouydu a dit:


> ...Et depuis que je l'ai formaté en FAT32 puis reformater NTFS , les video sont illisibles ...



Déjà mentionné, La plupart des TV n'aiment pas le format NTFS.


----------



## dioxyd (25 Janvier 2017)

Je déterre le probléme .

Ma soeur a un soucis avec son IMAC , que je n'ai pas reussi à reproduire sur mon macbook pro.

ses films de - de 4go ne veulent pas se copier sur son disc dur externe 2.5pouces formaté en fat32.
J'ai le même disc à la maison et moi aucun pb sur mon macbook .

Y a t il une restriction sur son imac ?? J'ai vérifié dans un premier temps que c'était pas un dd ntfs , car je connais le pb mais la je séche ..


----------



## NestorK (25 Janvier 2017)

C'est curieux ton truc, puisqu'il me semble que la limitation du FAT 32, c'est que tu ne peux justement pas y copier des fichiers de plus de 5 go. 

Le disque que tu as chez toi est aussi formaté en FAT32 ?


----------



## dioxyd (25 Janvier 2017)

elle m a envoyé une photo des information de son disc dur , il est bien en fat32 et il y a de la place dessus , et oui j'ai le même disc à la maison et aucuns pb de mon coté ...
le pire , je suis passé dimanche chez elle , je lui ai transféré des fichier de ma clé usb sur son disc externe via son iMac , je n'ai eu aucuns problèmes .
je ne comprends pas son pb ??? es ce qu'il ne pourrait pas avoir un problème avec iCloud , car il me semble que par défaut les fichier sur le bureau sont sauvegardé sur le cloud !!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2017)

Salut

Elle a un pc aussi? Si oui, elle peux tenter une réparation du DDE avec la fonction chkdsk sur windows.


----------



## dioxyd (25 Janvier 2017)

vous pensez à un problème du disc dur ?
Je lui ai fait formate une clé usb sous mac en format mac étendu , et la elle arrive à copier


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2017)

Elle a besoin du Fat32 pour quoi faire?


----------



## dioxyd (25 Janvier 2017)

ben , elle branche son disc sur la ps3 pour lire des film , le fat 32 est standard ...car il me semble que si tu laisse ton disc en formatage mac étendu , la tu le lis nulle part ailleurs que sur le mac ton dd ??


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2017)

dioxyd a dit:


> ben , elle branche son disc sur la ps3 pour lire des film , le fat 32 est standard ...car il me semble que si tu laisse ton disc en formatage mac étendu , la tu le lis nulle part ailleurs que sur le mac ton dd ??


C'est un peu ça. Faut voir si la ps3 sait lire l'exFat.


----------



## NestorK (26 Janvier 2017)

dioxyd a dit:


> elle m a envoyé une photo des information de son disc dur , il est bien en fat32 et il y a de la place dessus , et oui j'ai le même disc à la maison et aucuns pb de mon coté ...
> le pire , je suis passé dimanche chez elle , je lui ai transféré des fichier de ma clé usb sur son disc externe via son iMac , je n'ai eu aucuns problèmes .
> je ne comprends pas son pb ??? es ce qu'il ne pourrait pas avoir un problème avec iCloud , car il me semble que par défaut les fichier sur le bureau sont sauvegardé sur le cloud !!!



Le FAT 32 n'accepte pas de fichier de plus de 5 go, peu importe s'il reste de la place ou non sur le disque. Si tu as le même disque chez toi mais qu'il n'est pas formaté FAT 32, c'est normal que tu n'aies pas de soucis avec. iCloud n'a absolument rien à voir là dedans. Je me trompe peut être, mais ça me semble la piste la plus logique... 

Il faudrait effectivement essayer de formater le disque en ExFat (en MBR).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Le FAT 32 n'accepte pas de fichier de plus de 5 go, peu importe s'il reste de la place ou non sur le disque. Si tu as le même disque chez toi mais qu'il n'est pas formaté FAT 32, c'est normal que tu n'aies pas de soucis avec. iCloud n'a absolument rien à voir là dedans. Je me trompe peut être, mais ça me semble la piste la plus logique...
> 
> Il faudrait effectivement essayer de formater le disque en ExFat (en MBR).


C'est pas 5, mais 4 Go me semble-t-il la limitation du Fat32.


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2017)

C'est 4 Go la limite du FAt32, mais à part ce détail, je suis 100% d'accord avec le reste.


----------



## NestorK (26 Janvier 2017)

Ah ! Voilà. 4 go (merci pour la correction) > ce qui donc explique totalement les problèmes décrits plus haut !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Ah ! Voilà. 4 go (merci pour la correction) > ce qui donc explique totalement les problèmes décrits plus haut !


Pour moi ça n'explique rien car post #13 @dioxyd  parle de fichiers de - de 4 Go.


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Ah ! Voilà. 4 go (merci pour la correction) > ce qui donc explique totalement les problèmes décrits plus haut !


c'est 2^32 octets précisément, soit :
4294967296 o = 4Gio soit environ 4.29 Go


----------



## dioxyd (26 Janvier 2017)

merci mais je connais bien la limite du 4 go en Fat 32 , d'ailleurs mes disc à la maison sont en NTFS pour palier ce problème ( mon pc fixe et sous windows) .
Et comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut , c était la première chose que je lui ai demandé , format de son disc et la taille des fichiers qu'elle veut transférer .
Je vais tenter de lui faire réparer son disc sous windows ...
J'attends qu'elle me confirme quand elle aura fait la manip de formaté sa clé en fat 32 avec son mac , si la copie fonctionne bien vers la clé , je pourrais en déduire que le problème vient bien de son dd 2,5 p samsung .
question à part 
le exeat est il compatible avec les passerelle multimédia , box , tv etc ... car d'après ce que je peux lire à droite à gauche ça serait la solution pour avoir un disc compatible partout et non limité aux fichiers supérieur à 4GO

bon j'attends des news de ma soeur qui débute sous mac , et qui galère un peu ... et pas facile de la dépanner au téléphone ou chat ...(j'habite pas à coté)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2017)

Tu as un Mac?
Si oui vous installez TeamViewer et là tu peux prendre la main à distance.


----------



## dioxyd (26 Janvier 2017)

oui je connais , mais bon si je perd du temps à lui faire installer teamviewer , elle va galèrera ....
parcontre je sais pas si il y a pas un système intégré au mac pour se connecter à un autre ??

je lui ai filé la manip pour formater en fat , elle devrait y arriver , elle a encore pas eu le tps...


----------

